# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون المرور المصرى الجديد واخرتعديلاته

## ahmed hafez

منشور بالجريدة الرسمية العدد (23مكرر) في 9/6/2008م
بسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الاتى نصه ، وقد أصدرناه :
المادة الأولى
يستبدل بنصوص المواد أرقام 2الفقره الثانية ،3الفقره الثانية ، البند (2) ، والبند(3) الفقرة ،،ب،، والمواد6،7،11 البند 2 ،12 الفقرة الأولى ،13،14،15 الفقرة الثالثة ،23 ،35البند 1 ، 37 البند 3،43،65 الفقرة الاخيره ، 66،70،72،72مكررا،72مكررا،وصدر المادة 74والبند 6 منها ، والمادة 74 مكرر البنود (3،5،6،7،8،9،10)وصدر المادة 75 والفقرة الاخيره منها والمواد رقم 66 لسنة 1973 0 النصوص الاتيه :
ماده 2 الفقرة الثانية) : ويقصد بقسم المرور المختص قسم المرور التابع لإدارة المرور في المحافظة التي يوجد بها محل إقامة طالب الترخيص
ماده 3 ( الفقرة الثانية) : والمركبات نوعان : مركبات النقل السريع وهى السيارات والجراران والمقطورات ونصف المقطورات والدراجات النارية والمعدات الثقيلة ( اللوادر ، الحفارات ، الأوناش ، الخرافات ، البلدوزرات ) وغير ذلك من الآلات المعدة للسير على الطرق 0
مادة 4 البند (2) والبند(3) الفقرة (ب) :
(2) سيارة أجره : وهى المعدة لنقل الركاب بأجر شامل عن الرحلة
ويجوز طبقا للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص السماح لها في دائرة سير معينه بنقل الركاب باجر عن الراكب ويحظر تسيير السيارة التي تخضع لهذا النظام خارج المحافظة المرخصة بها إلا بتصريح من إدارة المرور المختصة
ولا يجوز الترخيص بالسيارات الاجره وسيارات نقل الركاب التي يكون قد مضى على صنعها خمس سنوات بما فيها سنة الصنع 0وذلك عند الترخيص للسيارات بها لأول مره ، وكذلك لايجوز الاستمرار في الترخيص للسيارات الاجره وسيارات نقل الركاب التي مضت على صنعها عشرون سنة
وفى جميع الأحوال يسمح لمالك المركبة الاجره بنقل الترخيص الساري لمركبته إلى المركبة الجديدة المستبدلة بها ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بجواز ترخيصها كسيارة خاصة
البند 3 الفقرة (ب)
(ب) : سيارة نقل خاص للركاب ( أتوبيس مدارس ، أو أوتوبيس خاص ): وهى المعدة لنقل الطلبة أو نقل العاملين وعائلاتهم 0
مادة 6 : يحظر استيراد أو تصدير أو الترخيص بمقطورة يجرها جرار أو سيارة أو إيه اله أخرى بعد نفاذ حظر تسييرها ، ويستثنى من ذلك مقطورات الجراران الزراعية ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون شروط استخدامها 0
ويعاقب على تسيير مقطورات بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن شهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن خمسة ألاف جنيه ولأتزيد على عشرون إلف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، ويحكم بمصادرة المقطورة وما يجرها
مادة 7 :الدراجة النارية مركبة ذات محرك إلى تسير به ، ولها عجلتان أو أكثر ، لايكون تصميمها على شكل السيارة ، ومعده لنقل الأشخاص أو الأشياء وقد يلحق بها صندوق ولا تستخدم مركبات ( التوك توك ) إلا في نقل الأشخاص بأجر ، ووفقا للاشتراطات الفنية والتصنيعية التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير التجارة والصناعة
ويحصل عنها ضرائب والرسوم المقررة قانونا 0
ولكل محافظ كل في دائرة اختصاصه تحديد أماكن وخط سير مركبات ( التوك توك ) وإعدادها ، بعد توافر الاشتراطات المشار إليها ، ويحظر تسييرها في العواصم واليها والطرق السريعة أو خارج لاماكن المحددة لسيرها في ترخيصها ، وذلك وفقا لما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون0
ماده 11 (البند2) : 2- التأمين عن المسئولية المدنية الناشئة عن حوادث المركبة، وكافة الإضرار المادية الناجمة عنها ، التي تلحق بالغير عدا تلفيات المركبات ، وذلك مدة سريان ترخيصها، أو تسييرها طبقا لإحكام القانون الخاص بذلك ، ووفقا لبنون وثيقة التأمين
مادة 12 ( الفقرة الأولى ) : لأتسرى الرخصة إلا عن المركبات التي صرفت عنها ، والمدة التي تسدد عنها الضريبة بما لايزيد على سنه ، فيما عدا السيارات الخاصة والدرجات النارية عدا التي تعمل بالا جره والجراران الزراعية والمعدات الثقيلة فيجوز إن تكون لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات بحسب رغبة مالك المركبة وذلك وفقا للشروط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ،
ويجوز تسيير المركبة في جميع إنحاء البلاد ، ما لم يكن الترخيص مقصورا على دائرة معينه أو خط سير محدد 0
ماده 13 : تحمل كل مركبه إثناء سيرها لوحتين معدنيتين تصرفهما ادراة المرور المختصة بعد إتمام إجراءات الترخيص وأداء تامين عنها ك ويحدد وزير الداخلية بقرار منه شكل اللوحات والبيانات التي تتضمنها ، وعلامات تأمينها ومدة صلاحيتها ، وأماكن تثبيتها على المركبة ، وقيمة التأمين الذي يؤدى عنها بما لا يجاوز مائة جنيه
وهذه اللوحات ملك للدولة وتختم بخاتمها ، ولا يجوز الترخيص بغيرها أو تثبيت لوحات أخرى عليها وإلا تضبط إداريا 0
ويجب أن تكون اللوحات ظاهرة دائما ، وببناتها واضحة ، بحيث يمكن قراءتها من بعد مناسب ، وتثبت إحدى اللوحتين في مقدمة المركبة والثانية في مؤخرتها في المكان المخصص لتثبيتها ، بخلاف المركبة المقطورة قبل نفاذ حظر تسييرها ونصف المقطورة فيكتفي بتثبيتها لوحة واحده في مؤخرتها ، ولا يجوز تغيير مكان تثبيت اللوحات 0
ماده 14 : لا يجوز تسيير المركبة المرخص بها بغير لوحاتها كما لايجوز استعمال اللوحات ألا للمركبة المنصرفة لها ، أو إبدال اللوحات ، أو تغيير ببناتها ، وإلا سحبت إداريا اللوحات الاصليه للمركبة وضبطت اللوحات المخالفة المستعملة عليها ، وتؤول قيمة التأمين عن اللوحات الاصليه للدولة
مادة 15 : ( الفقرة الثالثة ) : وتؤول قيمة التأمين إلى الدولة عند فقد اللوحات أو أحداها أو تلفها وعند الامتناع عن تسليمها إذا انتهى أجل الرخصة أو سحبت أو ألغيت وذلك دون الإخلال بأيه عقوبة بنص عليها قانون العقوبات أو اى قانون أخر 0
مادة 23 : يقدم طالب التجديد على النموذج المعتمد من وزير الداخلية مع أداء الضرائب والرسوم المقررة ، ولا يجوز التجديد إلا بعد أداء الضرائب والرسوم الماخرة على المركبة بالوفاء بالغرامات المحكوم بها عليه ، والناجمة عن مخالفته لإحكام هذا القانون ، كما يتم فحص الطلب كتابة بالرفض مع بيان الأسباب خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الفحص ، وفى هذه الحالة يجوز منح الترخيص مؤقت بتسيير المركبة لمدة لأتجاوز ثلاثين يوما لتدارك أسباب الرفض متى كان تسييرها لهذه المدة لايعرض الأرواح أو الأموال للخطر أو يقلق الراحة أو يضر بالبيئة
مادة 28 : يحدد المحافظ المختص بقرار منه بعد موافقة المجلس الشعبي المحلى للمحافظة الحد الأقصى لعدد مركبات الاجره وكذلك مركبات (التوك توك )المستخدمة في نقل الأشخاص باجر المصرح بتسييرها في أماكن محددة من إقليم المحافظة دون عاصمتها
وتحدد تعريفة أجور مركبات الاجره و(التوك توك ) ونقل الموتى بقرار من المحافظ المختص بعد موافقة المجلس المحلى للمحافظة
ولا يجوز تسيير مركبه أجرة في دائرة المحافظة التي صدر فيها قرار باستعمال العدادات (تاكسيميتر) ما لم تكن مجهزه بعداد معتمد من إدارة المرور المختصة
ولإدارة المرور إن تفحص عداد إيه مركبة في اى وقت للتأكد من صلاحيته0
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون رسم فحص العداد بما لايجوز عشرين جنيه ، وأحوال استحقاقه ، وكافة الضوابط المحددة لنظام تسيير مركبات الاجره 0
مادة 33 : لضباط المرور المختصين ، إيقاف إيه مركبة لا تتوافر فيها شروط المتانة والأمن أو الشروط المنصوص عليها في ألرخصه ، وتوصيلها إلى اقرب مركز للشرطة أو للمرور للتأكد من صلاحيتها فنيا 0
مادة 35 ( البند 1) : 1 إلا يقل سن الطالب عن 18 سنه ميلادية بالنسبة للرخص الواردة بالندين 1،7 من المادة السابقة ورخص التعليم اللازم للحصول عليها ، وعن 21 سنه ميلادية بالنسبة للرخص الواردة في البنود ( 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 8 ، 12 ) من المادة السابقة ورخص التعليم اللازم للحصول عليها
ماده 37 ( البند 3 ) : 3- ثلاث سنوات بالنسبة للبنود 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 6 ، 8 0
مادة 43 : لايجوز لأحد ممارسة مهنة معلمي قيادة المركبات إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من إدارة المرور المختصة 0
ولا يجوز إنشاء أو إدارة مدارس لتعليم قيادة المركبات إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من مدير الإدارة ألعامه للمرور بناء على عرض إدارة المرور المختصة ، وف حالة المخالفة تغلق المدرسة إداريا بقرار من مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور إلى إن يستوفى اللائحة التنفيذية شروط منح الترخيص واجراءاتة وتجديده ونظم التعليم الامتحان 0
مادة 65 ( الفقرة الاخيره 9 ومع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في قانون أخر يعاقب المتسبب بالحبس مدة لأتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائتي جنية ولأتزيد على ألفى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين
مادة 66 : يحظر قيادة أية مركبه على من كان واقعا تحت تأثير حمر أو مخدر
وعلى مأموري الضبط القضائي عند التلبس بمخالفة الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 30 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية إن يأمر بفحص حالة قائد المركبة بالوسائل الفنية التي يحددها وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة ، دون إخلال باتخاذ مايراه من إجراءات وفقا للقانون
مادة 70 : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في قانون أخر
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن ثلاثمائة جنية ولأتزيد عن إلف وخمسمائة جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من ضبط مرتكبا فعلا مخالفا للآداب في المركبة ، ويعاقب قائد المركبة بذات العقوبة إذا سمح بارتكاب هذا الفعل في المركبة
وفى حالة العود إلى الفعل ذاته خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكابه تضاعف مدة العقوبة السالبة للحرية والغرامة المالية
مادة 72 مكررا : تسحب رخصة القيادة ، بقرار من مدير إدارة المرور المختص ، لمدة لأتزيد على شهر في حالة ارتكاب المخالفات المنصوص عليها في البند (أ) ولمدة لأتقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر في حالة ارتكاب المخالفات المنصوص عليها في البند (ب) ولمدة لأتقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد عن عام في حالة ارتكاب المخالفات المنصوص عليها في البند (ج)
وتسحب رخصة تسيير المركبة بقرار من مدير إدارة المرور المختص لمدة لأتزيد على شهر في المخالفات الواردة في الفقرتين (3 ،4) من البند (أ) ولمدة لأتقل عن شهر ، ولا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر في المخالفات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (5 ،6) من البند (ب) ولمدة لأتقل عن ستة أشهر ، ولا تزيد عن عام في المخالفات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( 1 ،2 ، 3، 4) من البند (ج)
وفى حالة العود إلى الفعل ذاته خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ إعادة الرخصة تضاعف مدة السحب ، وفى حالة تكرار المخالفة بعد العود تلغى الرخصة ، ولا تجوز إعادة الترخيص قبل مضى ثلاث سنوات وبعد توافر الشروط الواجبة لمنح الترخيص ابتداء :
البند ( أ )
1 - مخالفة خط سير المركبات الأجرة المحدد بقرار من المحافظ المختص
2_ مخالفة سير مركبات الاجره خارج المحافظة المرخصة المرخصة بها بدون تصريح من إدارة المرور المختصة 0
3- وجود خلل بالعداد ، ولا يجوز إعادة تسيير المركبة إلا بعد تمام إصلاح العداد أو استبدال العداد أو استبدال غيره به 0
4- عدم توافر شروط الأمن والمتانة ، ويجوز منح المركبة ترخيصا مؤقتا بالسير لمدة لأتزيد على سبعة أيام لاستيفاء شروط االامن والمتانة 0 كما يجوز منحها ترخيصا أخر لمدة أربع وعشرون ساعة لتسييرها إلى قسم المرور المختص لإعادة فحصها
البند (ب) :
1- السماح بوجود ركاب على أجزاء المركبة من الخارج
2- استعمال الأنوار العالية المبهرة للبصر و المصابيح الكاشفة على وجه مخالف للمقرر في شأن استعمالها 0
3- وقوف المركبة ليلا في الطرق وفى الأماكن غير المضاءة بدون إضاءة الأنوار الصغيرة الاماميه والأنوار الحمراء الخلفية أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة 0
4- استعمال المركبة في موكب خاصة أو في تجمعات دون تصريح من الجهات المختصة 0
5- عدم وجود المثلث العاكس للضوء في المركبة
البند ( ج ) :
1- قيادة مركبه بلوحات معدنية غير ألمنصرفه من إدارة المرور المختصة ، أو غير ظاهرة ، أو بياناتها غير واضحة ، أو يصعب قراءتها من بعد مناسب 0
2- قيادة المركبة ليلا بدون استعمال الأنوار الاماميه المقررة والأنوار الخلفية الحمراء أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة 0 وذلك سواء كانت أنوارا غير مستعمله أو غير صالحة للاستعمال أو غير موجودة
3- قيادة مركبة من مركبات السياحة ، والنقل ، والنقل بنصف مقطورة ، والنقل بمقطورة قبل نفاذ حظر تسييرها ، لايوجد بها جهاز محدد السرعات 0
4- قيادة إحدى أتوبيسات نقل الركاب ( أتوبيسات عامة ، تروللى باص ، أتوبيس مدارس ، أتوبيسات رحلات ) والسيارات النقل ، والنقل بنصف مقطورة والنقل بمقطورة قبل نفاذ حظر تسييرها لايوجد بها جهاز صالح للاستعمال لتسجيل المعلومات الخاصة بتحركات المركبة وتصرفات السائق وتخزينها فيه بطريقة أليه يستحيل التدخل اليدوي فيها 0
5- قيادة مركبة تنقل مواد أو سلعا أو أدوات أو أشياء من المحظورة قانونا تداولها أو صدر قرار من سلطة إداريه مختصة بحظر نقلها وذلك كله في الحدود التي يشملها الحظر 0
6- مادة 72 مكرر (2) : مع الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر ، يعاقب بغرامة لأتقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد على إلف وخمسمائة جنيه ، كل قائد مركبه تسبب في تلويث الطريق بإلقاء فضلات أو مخلفات بناء ، أو إيه أشياء أخرى، وكذلك كل من قاد مركبة في الطريق تصدر اصواتا مزعجة ن أو ينبعث منها دخان كثيف ، أو عادم غير مطابق للشروط البيئية ، أو رائحة كريهة أو تتطاير من حمولتها أو تسيل منها مواد قابلة للاشتعال ، أو مضرة بالصحة العامة أو مؤئرة على صلاحية الطريق للمرور أو يتساقط أو إيذاء لمستعمليه
فإذا ارتكب قائد المركبة الفعل ذاته مرة ثانيه خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ارتكابه الفعل السابق ، تضاعف قيمة الغرامة المشار إليها 0 وفى حالة العود إلى الفعل ذاته ، تضاعف قيمة الغرامة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة ، مع سحب رخصة قيادته لمدة عام 0
ماده 73 : في جميع الأحوال التي ينص فيها هذا القانون على سحب الرخص أو إيقافها أو الغئها أو اعتبارها ملغاة ، يصدر القرار بضبط الرخص من مدير أدراه المرور المختص أو من يندبه من مامورى الضبط القضائي من ضباط المرور المختصين فور عرض الأمر عليه عقب ضبط الواقعة0
ويتم عرض الرخصة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة مع محضر الضبط على نائب مدير الأمن المختص ليقرر – بحسب الأحوال – إما إعادة الرخصة إلى صاحبها إذا تبين له عدم وجود مخالفه وإما ليأمر بإيقاف الرخصة أو إلغائها أو سحبها أو اعتبارها ملغاة على الوجه المبين الذي يحدده القانون 0
ولصاحب الشأن إن يتظلم من هذا الأمر خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ أبلاغة بالرفض أو مضى خمس عشر يوما على تقديم التظلم دون البت فيه 0
مادة 73 مكررا : في جميع الأحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على إلغاء رخصة القيادة ، ومع عدم الإخلال بالتدابير المقررة في هذا القانون ، لايجوز إعادة منح رخصة قيادة جديدة إلا بعد توافر الشروط المقررة في للترخيص وإعادة اجتياز الاختبار الفني في القيادة وفى قواعد المرور وادابة ، واجتياز دورة بأحد المعاهد لتعليم القيادة ، كشرط لمنح الرخصة من جديد بذات درجتها 0
ومع عدم الإخلال بأيه عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لأتزيد على سنة ، وبغرامة لأتقل عن إلف جنية ولا تزيد على خمسة ألاف جنيه ، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من استخرج أو استخدم أكثر من رخصة قيادة ، أو غير بطريقة غير مشروعه من حالة رخصته الأولى ، وكذلك كل من اتفق أو ساعد أو ساهم بأية طريقة على استخراج رخصة قيادة جديدة بدلا من الرخصة المسحوبة ، أو الملغاة على خلاف إحكام القانون 0
مادة 74 ( صدر المادة والبند 6) مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعاقب بغرامة لأتقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من ارتكب فعلا من الأفعال الآتية:
00000000000000
7- مخالفة إحكام المواد 7 ،67 ، 68 ، 69 من هذا القانون 0
مادة 74 مكررا ( البنود 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ،7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 )
مع عدم الإخلال باى عقوبة اشد في قانون أخر يعاقب بغرامة لأتقل عن مائة جنيها ولأتزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من ارتكب فعلا من الأفعال الاتيه :
3عدم استخدام قائد السيارة أو من يركب بجواره حزام الأمان إثناء سيرها في الطريق ، وذلك وفقا للقواعد والشروط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ، ويعاقب قائد السيارة بذات العقوبة إذا سمح بان يركب احد بجواره دون استخدام حزام الأمان
4عدم استخدام قام الدراجة النارية غطاء الرأس الواقي 0
5- استخدام التليفون يدويا إثناء القيادة 0
6- عدم تثبيت اللوحات المعدنية للمركبة في المكان المقرر لها
7- عدم تزويد المركبة بأجهزة الإطفاء الصالحة للاستعمال أو عدم جعلها في متناول قائد السيارة والركاب
8- عدم تزويد المركبة بالمثلث العاكس للضوء
9- عدم تزويد المركبة بحقيبة الإسعافات الأولية
10- عدم حمل مركبة النقل البطئ للوحة المعدنية المنصرفة لها أو استعمالها لوحة معدنية لغير المركبة المنصرفة لها أو تغيير بيانات أو لون اللوحة المعدنية
وفى جميع الأحوال تضاعف عقوبة الغرامة المالية عند ارتكاب اى من الأفعال المشار إليها خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحكم النهائي بالإدانة 0
مادة 75 ( صدر المادة والفقرة الاخيره ) : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في قانون أخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثمائة جنية ولا تزيد على إلف وخمسمائة جنية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب فعلا من الأفعال الاتيه :
وفى جميع الأحوال تضاعف العقوبة السالبة للحرية ، وعقوبة الغرامة المالية ، عند ارتكاب اى من الأفعال المشار إليها خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحكم النهائي بالإدانة 0
مادة 74 مكررا (1) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعقب بغرامة لأتقل عن مائة جنية ، ولأتزيد على إلف جنية كل من :
1- استعمل جهاز تنبيه المركبة في غير تنبيه المركبة ، أو لشخص أو لحيوان لمنع ضرر جسيم محدق قد يلحق باى منها0
2- كل قائد مركبة ليغلق متعمدا أبواب مركبته كاملا إثناء السير بها
3 - كل قائد مركبة يتعمد التوقف أو السير ببطء شديد على الكباري أو عند مداخلها أو مخارجها أو تقاطع الطرق
وفى جميع الأحوال تضاعف الغرامة المالية ، عند العود لارتكاب اى من الأفعال المشار إليها خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحكم النهائي بالإدانة 0
مادة 74 مكررا 2 :
يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لأتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائة جنية ولأتزيد على خمسمائة جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قاد مركبة دون الحصول على رخصة تسيير أو رخصة قيادة 0
مادة 76 مكررا :
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر ، يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لأتقل عن إلف جنية ولا تزيد على ثلاثة ألاف جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تعمد السير عكس الاتجاه في الطريق العام داخل المدن أو خارجها ، فإذا نجم عن ذلك السير المعاكس أو مخالفة إشارات المرور بتنظيم السير حدوث إصابة أو وفاة للغير تضاعف الغرامة المالية 0
مادة 81 مكررا (1) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعاقب قائدوا المركبات التي تتسبب دون مقتدى في تعطيل حركة المرور أو تعويقها بغرامه لأتقل عن خمسمائة جنية ولا تزيد عن ألفى جنية ولضباط المرور المختصين والأمناء والمساعدين إزالة أسباب المخالفة على نفقة المتسبب بالطريق الادارى 0
مادة 81 مكررا (2) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة في اى قانون أخر يعاقب كل من أقام مطبا صناعيا دون ترخيص أو قام بغلق مكان أو اقتطاع أو احتجاز أو منع استخدام جزء من نهر الطريق بشكل يؤدى إلى تضييقه 0 وإعاقة المرور أو تعريض الأرواح أو الأموال للخطر بالحبس مدة لأتزيد على سنة وبغرامة لتقل عن ألف جنية ولا تزيد على ثلاثة ألاف جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين وتضاعف السالبة للحرية والغرامة المالية عند العود لارتكاب الفعل خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم النهائي بالإدانة 0
ولضباط المرور المختصين والأمناء والمساعدين إزالة أسباب المخالفة على نفقة المتسبب بالطريق الادارى 0
مادة 81 مكررا (3) :
مع عدم الإخلال بالتدابير المقررة في هذا القانون أو أية عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعاقب بذات العقوبة المقررة للفعل كل من سمح بقيادة مركبة لمن دون الثامنة عشر ، أو لاى شخص غير مرخص له بالقيادة إذا نجم حدوث إصابة أو وفاة أو ضررا للغير 0
مادة 81 مكررا (4) :
مع عدم الإخلال بالتدابير المقررة في هذا القانون أو اى عقوبة اشد في اى قانون أخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن ستة اسهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن عشرين إلف جنية ولا تجاوز خمسين إلف جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قاد مركبة لنقل مواد أو سلع أو أدوات أو أشياء من المحظور تداولها أو نقلها 
المادة الرابعة
تلغى المواد 32 ، 42 ،72 مكررا (1) ، والبنود 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 9 من المادة 74 والبنود 2،3 ،8 ، من المادة 75 من قانون المرور الصادر بالقانون 66 لسنة 1973 م
المادة الخامسة
أولا – يلتزم مالكو الدرجات النارية والتوك توك المستخدمة في نقل الركاب لقاء أجرة توفيق أوضاعهم خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون طبقا للاشتراطات الفنية والتصنيعية التي تضعها وزارة التجارة والصناعة وللإحكام التي تقررها اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور
ثانياً: - يلتزم مالكو المركبات خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بتنفيذ الاشتراطات المنصوص عليها في البندين 4 ، 5 من المادة 11 من قانون المرور الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1973 م
ثالثا – يلتزم مالكو المقطورات المنصوص عليها في المادة 6 من هذا القانون بعدم تسييرها بعد انقضاء أربع سنوات تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون
رابعاً – يسرى النص بشأن عدم جواز الاستمرار في ترخيص السيارات الأجرة التي مضت على صنعها عشرون سنة الواردة بالمادة 4 بند 2 من قانون المرور الصادر رقم 66 لسنة 1973 بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات من انتهاء الترخيص 0
المادة السادسة
ينشأ صندوق يتبع وزير المالية تكون له الاعتبارية المستقلة وموازنة خاصة يختص بتقديم القروض لتمويل شراء مركبات النقل البديلة للمقطورة والسيارات الأجرة وسيارات نقل الركاب التي مضت على صناعتها عشرين سنة وتقديم حوافز مالية يصدر بتنظيم منحها قرار من مجلس الوزارة وتبدأ السنة المالية للدولة وتنتهي بنهايتها ويرحل فائض الحساب من سنة مالية إلى أخرى وتتكون موارد الصندوق مما يأتي
أ ) المبالغ المدرجة بالموازنة العامة للدولة لدعم الصندوق 0
ب ) عوائد استثمار أموال الصندوق 0
ج) المنح والهبات والإعانات والتبرعات
ويصدر بتشكيل مجلس إدارة الصندوق ونظام العمل فيه قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 0
]المادة السابعة
يجوز للمجلس الشعبي المحلى للمحافظة ، وبموافقة المحافظ المختص ، تقرير يخصص للخدمات المرورية بها بما لا يجاوز خمسين جنية عن كل مركبة مرخص بتسييرها في إقليم المحافظة , وبما يتناسب من الرسم الاصلى المقرر للترخيص بها وتلغى كافة الرسوم المحلية المثلية السابق فرضها بأية محافظة لذات الإغراض 0
المادة الثامنة
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من أول الشهر التالي لمضى شهر على تاريخ نشرة
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 5 جمادى الأخر سنة 1429 ه
(الموافق 9 يونيه سنة 2008 م )
حسنى مبارك
رخص السيارات الجديدة
{ المادة السابعة }
أولا : يستبدل بنص البند { 8/ أ } من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 147 لسنة 1984 بفرض رسم تنمية الموارد المالية للدولة النص الاتى :
8 – السيارات ورخص القادة
( أ ) رخصة تسيير السيارات الخاصة 0
116 جنيها للسيارات التي لأتزيد السعه اللترية لمحركها على 1030 سم 3
143 جنيها للسيارات التي تزيد السعة اللترين لمحركها على 1330 سم3 ولأتجاوز 1630 سم3 0
1000 جنية بحد ادني مائتي جنية للسيارات التي تزيد السعة اللترية لمحركها على 1630 سم 3 ولا تجاوز 2030 سم 3 ، على إن يخفض هذا الرسم براقع 5 % عن كل سنة تالية لسنة الموديل 2 % من ثمن السيارة بحد ادني إلف جنية للسيارات التي تزيد السعه اللترية لمحركها على 2030 سم 3
ويحدد ثمن السيارة لإغراض تطبيق هذا الرسم على أساس قيمتها للإغراض الضريبية بالنسبة إلى السيارات المستورة مضافا إليها الضرائب المستحقة عليها ، ووفقا لقوائم يصدر بها قرار من وزير المالية بالاتفاق مع وزير التجارة والصناعة بالنسبة إلى السيارات المنتجة محليا ، ويخفض الثمن بنسبة 10 % عن كل سنة تالية لسنة الموديل
ثانياً : يضاف إلى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 147 لسنة 1984 بفرض رسوم تنمية الموارد المالية للدولة بندان جديدان برقمي ( 18 ،19 ) نصهما الاتى :
18 – رخصة تسيير وسائل النقل
500 جنية لسيارات النقل التي لأتزيد حمولتها على خمسة أطنان
1000 جنية لسيارات النقل التي تزيد حمولتها على خمسة أطنان ولا تجاوز خمسة عشر طنطا
2000 جنية لسيارات النقل التي تزيد حمولتها على خمسة عشر طنطا
10 جنيها للموتوسيكل
200 جنية لوسائل النقل الأخرى عدا الاجره 
نقله لكم احمد حافظ محام مصرى   ايميل x.z000@yahoo.fr :M20(13):

----------

